# Sibling names for Rory



## emyandpotato

Not pregnant at the moment just planning :blush: What names do you think would be nice sibling names for Rory? Especially girl's names, as we can't think of any!


----------



## Mickey1994

I love the name Rory!

Sebastian
Tobias
Oliver

Willow


----------



## emyandpotato

Mickey1994 said:


> I love the name Rory!
> 
> Sebastian
> Tobias
> Oliver
> 
> Willow

Thank you :flower: 

I love Tobias but my dog is called Toby so I can't use it unfortunately! Strange that you said Willow cos that was our girl's name first time round, but everyone said it was a stupid name so we were a bit unsure.


----------



## charliea85

Rory and Rebecca


----------



## charliea85

Rihanna
Rosie


Reece 

I love names that flow well together and usually thats when they begin with the same letter. Thats just me though.


----------



## Starmie

Rory and

Amy
Emily
Lucy
Abby

I don't know.. I think names with y's at the end go well but that's just me. x


----------



## KiansMummy

Rory and Kian
Rory and Leo
Rory and Luca
Rory and Sam

Rory and Evie
Rory and Mia
Rory and Caitlin
Rory and Katy

xx


----------



## charliea85

KiansMummy said:


> Rory and Kian
> Rory and Leo
> Rory and Luca
> Rory and Sam
> 
> Rory and Evie
> Rory and Mia
> Rory and Caitlin
> Rory and Katy
> 
> xx

I really like Rory and Caitlin


----------



## Peony

Rory is such a sweet name. I love your sig too, it's gorgeous!

Here's what comes to mind for me:

Rory & Isaac
Rory & Milo
Rory & Jasper
Rory & Ezra
Rory & Seth

Rory & Phoebe
Rory & Matilda
Rory & Sadie
Rory & Amelia/Emilia


----------



## 10.11.12

Rory&Eliza
Rory&Stella
Rory&Adelaide (Addie) 
Rory&Elliot 
Rory&Wesley (Wes)
Rory&Ezra


----------



## Sara22

Rory and lexi
Rory and caitlyn
Rory and summer
Rory and Skye


Rory and reegan
Rory and Connor
Rory and Joshua
Rory and lewis


----------

